# Funny or weird TV commercials with grass in them



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Eating grass: https://www.ispot.tv/ad/wo69/oscar-mayer-p3-portable-protein-pack-soccer-game

Scalping the lawn and the dog: https://www.ispot.tv/ad/wmLS/flonase-incomplete-job


----------

